# Which hours are good to trade which instruments?



## Twiddle (21 July 2010)

Living in Australia, NSW, and trying to trade after work (5pm - 10:30pm) I have noticed the markets I want to trade are all in a fairly dead patch, apart from the European indicies.

For example CL, I think it is a great instrument to trade, but it is moving very slowly at that time.

Same with the ES.

The DAX is flying at that time but it has much larger Margin requirements.

Can anyone give some suggestions of futures instruments which they regard as worth trading during our after work hours?


----------



## cutz (21 July 2010)

Twiddle said:


> The DAX is flying at that time but it has much larger Margin requirements.




Check out FESX if looking at euro equity index, 2.5 times smaller than DAX.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2010)

SPI/DAX/FTSE keeps me busy 9.15 - 11 pm (If I want) SA time.


----------



## Twiddle (22 July 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys.

I was not aware the SPI was trading at that time. Will definitely check that out, and the FESX.

I think Indicies are a great instrument to trade, as I have noticed some definite patterns at specific times if specific criteria is met in the current price action, prior days open and close, and correlating currency.


----------

